# BRP racing at hangover classic??



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Anybody plan on going to Classic for the "Hangover Classic" to race BRP??


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I thought about going with my brushless SC-18...anyone up for some mod action?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

What time do they start ????


----------



## marioparnelli (Sep 28, 2001)

Bud, The doors open at 9:00am with racing set to start at 1:00pm. Come on down, you guys are always welcome! Walt usually has door prizes and saurkraut and pork included with race entry.

Craig


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

on his web site he has the race starting at 5pm????

http://www.classichobbiesraceway.com/modules.php?name=NuCalendar&op=ShowEvent&month=1&day=1&year=2005&eventid=1


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

Micro racer
the calendar you looked has not been updated to reflect the Hangover race, check the main page of the website and down at the bottom it has info on the hangover race, Like Craig said doors open at 9:00 racing begins at 1:00

Thanks
and sorry for the mixup


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK thanks Guys.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

SOOOOOOOO who is going?????????


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Where is TANGTESTER???!!!???!!!


----------



## Marty Mangione (Jan 7, 2004)

Race at the oval? how many are going saturday?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

How was the racing????


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

WELL did anybody go?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Don S was the only one there No race for 1/18th. Hope everyone comes to the next points race there on the 8th


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Nobody showed  Tyler was ready with my car... but Don was it...


----------

